# Barcleycard song



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

the advert where the man is in swimming shorts going down a water slide

Does anyone know the artist and song?

I really like the song   but have no idea who its by

Nikki xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Let your love flow - Bellamy Brothers 

Could be that one?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks Suzie, thats the one just found it on yourtube  

I love it


----------

